# Spanish Aire



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Recently checked out La Marina (whilst on holiday by air) and found in excess of 100 motorhomes at the sea car park. Talked to English couple who said they had not had any trouble - police came and went.
A norwegian caught someone emptying his toilet in the sea and he pu--hed him! There is a MH service point at the entrance of La Marina Camp Site so no excuse. The site was 95% German.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

any clues where it is ?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hazard a guess?
http://www.spain-holiday.com/La-Marina


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We went down there a few days ago, only about a dozen motorhomes parked up, however, we have been told that the police now move you on from there, and fine you if you come back (how true this is I don't know)

There are now two aires built just up the road with toilets, showers etc, and they are sending the motorhomers there.

In my opinion you should check if it is legal to park there before doing so, we couldn't see any signs telling you not to, but in Spain that doesn't seem to make any difference.

hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Its here... google earth is a bit old it dosent have the rustic fencing on it apart from that its a great place for a few days ..the police usaully let you stay for a while until its full and them they have mass move on policy..yesterday only a dozen vans on the right hand side 

38.14053 -0.63638


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There are a few places where people traditionally wild camp in La Marina. The one in the photo looks to me like the place I recorded GPS as N 38.13975 W 0.63668.
There's also a place further up which is not so crowded at N 38.15452 W 0.62700


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Mcgeemobile 
the first place I posted is the same location as your post ..if you leave out the W (west) on the co ords and put a minus instead you can copy/paste the coords easier to google maps...

The other beach you mentioned is good but does get crowded in winter ...another stop is the car park on the way to this beach at 

38.151044 -0.632246

The camp site in front is no longer there its just a wild area with a trench around it to stop camping now


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there

We visited the beach last week and the car park now has signs stating that there is no camping allowed. This is the first time we have visited and not seen any motorhomes there.

There are two aires up the road near Mercadona, which are almost always full, maybe they have been moved on from the beach to the aires.

Cavaqueen


----------

